# What do you think? Prom 2008 dresses



## usersassychick0 (Jan 21, 2008)

ok, so here I am, and completely torn as to which dress i want.. and i wanted to decide by the end of the month, but i'm not so sure if that is going to happen... so please give me your input...

I'll have a fake, spray on tan, med. green eyes, light brown hair

Curvy but skinny shape, others think i am hourglass, but i think i may be a bit of a pear sometimes... however i like my curves...? haha, just to give you all an idea of how it may look on me..





I've shown this one before, and its still a possibility, i like the red carpet glamour effect, you can't see in this pic, but it has a long slit and a train.(same color)





very pretty, but i'm not sure if i want to go this girly-- i want to be a knockout at prom! but then again, i know it will be flattering on me, and it will always look good. (same color)





also love this one, however, i'm not sure if it too bright

comes in other color such as seafoam and watermelon--which i have no idea what it would look like.







 is it too promy? I don't really like the back, but other than that....the overall look is great!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 21, 2008)

The first one is beautiful!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! Those dresses are pretty. The first one would work great since you like your curves. You're lucky. I'm basically a stick. :-( Anyway, I think the first one is the best. I'm not really a fan of puffy dresses so the middle ones are out for me.


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree...the first one is my fav!


----------



## bia910 (Jan 21, 2008)

the first one is breathtaking!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the top and bottom one the best but they're all cute.. I love the green colour of the middle dress but I'm not so sure about the style.

I'm sure you'll look gorgeous in any of them. Post pics when you go!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah the first one it hot!! Damn I wish I could go to a prom again. Take me!! lol


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah the first one it hot!! Damn I wish I could go to a prom again. Take me!! lol haha, i'd love for you to be my prom date





Thx everyone!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, i'd love for you to be my prom date




Thx everyone!!

YES I'll book a hotel room now!!
lol my junior prom date actually tried that one.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, yea i'll just ditch the guy..

haha oh really? he did that? - My point exactly, men are pathetic,

i hope your dialing the hotel as we speak..


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep.....yep they pretty much are.

He was like "uh so I could get a room at the double tree.....um I'm supposed to do that right??" pfffft

Holiday inn here I come!! Do they have Holiday inn's in Canada?? lol


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 21, 2008)

omg yes, yes they do. And its right on the water(on both sides!)... how romantic

btw i would have slapped that guy, haha


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 21, 2008)

i also say the first one. its georgous.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg yes, yes they do. And its right on the water(on both sides!)... how romantic
btw i would have slapped that guy, haha

Well he was really hot...stupid but hot. Like, abercrombie hot. And I just didn't date guys like that in high school, but I reeled him in somehow. It sounds bad but he was seriously almost like an accessory, arm candy, LOL. Thats so bad. He couldn't dance either, but we had fun.

Hmm candles, romantic ocean view, rose petals, soft music, lol why do GUYS only think like that in movies??


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 21, 2008)

i only like the first one - the rest is too "promy" for my taste. The first one is gorgeous though!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well he was really hot...stupid but hot. Like, abercrombie hot. And I just didn't date guys like that in high school, but I reeled him in somehow. It sounds bad but he was seriously almost like an accessory, arm candy, LOL. Thats so bad. He couldn't dance either, but we had fun.
Hmm candles, romantic ocean view, rose petals, soft music, lol why do GUYS only think like that in movies??

lol, but abercrombie is a good hot! haha, I get the sense that he was more *used* than you! lol jk jk jk.
Simply because those movies were written by women, i'm only guessing..


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Hahaha pretty much!

As I was reading that there is one asleep on the couch behind me and I'm sitting on the floor on the laptop, and I got kicked in the head...lol, I can only assume he's dreaming about actually being in one of his video games, because when I try and wake him up he mumbles "I just gotta beat this boss..."

yep boys rule....


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 21, 2008)

o-m-g, thats priceless


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2008)

The first dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 21, 2008)

i like the first &amp; second. the first is really stunning. you gon be droppin some jaws girl! if you really want to be orginial, DON'T shop at any of your local stores....all the girls will be hittin em up wearin the same sh*t. so order online or take a trip to shop. the only thing about ordering online is the sizing...and you never know about dresses like you do with tops or jeans....it has to fit just perfectly. many girls go with the classic sparkly black or red dress...so you might wanna go wit something a bit off the wall but not too out there. like no lime green or orange!!!! lol. good luck...post pics with what you decide.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the first one.

it goes with your green eyes!!!!


----------



## niksaki (Jan 21, 2008)

pink one!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous dresses!! I really like the first and last ones.


----------



## CandyApple (Jan 21, 2008)

Aww...prom. I never went to mine, but if I did, anything from Sherri Hill would have been my choice. Check out her gorgeous dresses......

Prom Dresses by Sherri Hill


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww...prom. I never went to mine, but if I did, anything from Sherri Hill would have been my choice. Check out her gorgeous dresses......
Prom Dresses by Sherri Hill

aww yep! Thats where the 1st one is from


----------



## Jessica (Jan 21, 2008)

I love the second and third dress. They definitetly are a "prom dress". The first one is really pretty too but it screams "wear to a wedding".


----------



## Anthea (Jan 22, 2008)

I love all of them, as you say you are slim with curves, you will knock em dead with the first one, its stunning.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 22, 2008)

Holy Wow! that silver dress is Gorgeous!! wow!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 22, 2008)

aww thanks everyone for your input


----------



## KellyB (Jan 22, 2008)

I Love the first one. I dont' like "prommy" type looks. The first one could actually be worn to something formal again and the color is more neutral. Really pretty!


----------



## monniej (Jan 22, 2008)

wow! prom has come a really long way since my day! lol~


----------



## bellagia (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in love with the last one...that one is gorgeous. The first is one is pretty but really fancy...that's definitely a red carpet dress.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the pink and the last one. My school didnt have prom, until they decided my senior year to start (the whole high school got to go b/c my school was really small). We had other dances so I didnt go to prom, actually I didnt go to hardly any dances except in middle school. No guy would go with me to most so I just didnt go.


----------



## hilarious (Jan 22, 2008)

Go with the one that is the most comfortable and will actually allow you to dance in.

I went to 5 proms in high school. My first prom I was a sophomore and a friend needed a date so that's how I got to go that year. My junior and senior year I took someone from another school and in return they took me to theirs.

I loved all of my dresses, but I wish I had worn something easier to move in for my senior prom. I wanted to dance and have a good time, but my dress was way too fluffy.

Also, I wish I hadn't spent so much damn money. On my senior prom alone I'm sure I spent over $1000.

All the dresses you listed are absolutely gorgeous, though.

Here's some pics. (Left to right: Sophomore, junior, senior)


----------



## Xuity (Jan 23, 2008)

The first one is perfect for being a blast at your prom! You'd look just like a rare jewel.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 23, 2008)

I love the first one, it's so glamorous and not your typical prom dress!


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 23, 2008)

Even though almost everyone else said it, the first one is amazing!


----------



## Bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

I love the first on, the second one is so cute too. Post pics once you decide. With your hair and makeup done. I can not wait to see. How far away is prom?


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the first on, the second one is so cute too. Post pics once you decide. With your hair and makeup done. I can not wait to see. How far away is prom? thx, i'm pretty sure now that thats the one i am going to go with






And yes, i def. will. Its not till May 9th, so i still have a bit of time..


----------



## David (Jan 24, 2008)

All are pretty, but the first one is fabulous. I love it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 24, 2008)

the first one is my favorite. the last one is cute.


----------



## iiweazle (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the 2nd dress but not really in the pink, the dress itself is beautiful. I found a few other cute inexpensive dresses I will post


----------



## Pipsweet (Jan 25, 2008)

The first one is stunning.


----------

